# i need some good reading



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

on the subject of turbos. as in the difference in A/R, compressor, .60 things like that.

thanks


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Maximum Boost, by Corky Bell. You can get it for a good price from Amazon.com




cranium said:


> *on the subject of turbos. as in the difference in A/R, compressor, .60 things like that.
> 
> thanks *


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Try the Suck, Squish, Bang, Blow series by Mike Kojima in SCC last year. He covers the what, why, and how. And earlier this year there was an article he wrote for that series that gave good hints w/o the math.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

try ur local library, you'll be suprised.


----------

